# Bpc-157 making tendon pain worse??



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been injecting bpc right above my elbow (between my elbow and shoulder daily for a month with no problems (tennis elbow and forearm muscle overuse injury).

Yesterday I manned up and pinned 250 mcg subq in the forearm muscle area for the first time. After that i got piching mild needle like pain/discomfort in my elbow tendon every 20 minute. Still persisting today, but milder than yesterday.

Not sure what to make of it? Should I be worried? Avoid pinning there again or? I did read of a few rare cases where bpc made it worse before making it better, but it still made me kinda paranoid.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

i don't understand how BPC-157 could make an injury worse? its possible people are using these Peptides and are still training heavy hence making the injury worse, your body still needs rest to repair.

Peptides can speed recovery which I've experienced my self. but you still need to rest.

ideally, for Tennis elbow, i would have used TB500 also for the muscle damage you said you have in your forearm. as TB500 is more aim for muscular damage.

Have you had an MRI or scan?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> i don't understand how BPC-157 could make an injury worse? its possible people are using these Peptides and are still training heavy hence making the injury worse, your body still needs rest to repair.
> 
> Peptides can speed recovery which I've experienced my self. but you still need to rest.
> 
> ...


 I'm doing excentric heavy exercises for the forearm/elbow every fourth day. I injected bpc the day after training, not sure if that matters?

A joint specialist did an ultrascan, said it was a degenerative tendon (tennis elbow) without inflammation

I also got shockwave by a chiropracter. He scanned it and said there was scar tissue. Shockwave also made it waay better, by targeting the scar tissue. I started the rehab exercises after shockwave, two years ago, so I'm way past the resting point.

Also on tb 500, ipa and mod grf.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe stop training until the injury recovers?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> maybe stop training until the injury recovers?


 It's a valid point.

I had considered if maybe I'm training too hard. But both my physio and chiropracter told me to just train. In the two year span the tendons and arm muscles have also gotten MUCH better.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Quick update. The nagging pain was gone today so i shot up another 250 mcg subq in the forarm.

The pain has'nt come back so I assume it was something that the bpc 157 "fixed", in the muscle/tendon


----------



## Madlithuanian (Dec 23, 2017)

Danny, so are u getting better, is bpc doping Its job ? Im wondering to try IT out, having something like golfers elbow related issue from armwrestling And cant get rid of it for good half year.. Thanks


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Madlithuanian said:


> Danny, so are u getting better, is bpc doping Its job ? Im wondering to try IT out, having something like golfers elbow related issue from armwrestling And cant get rid of it for good half year.. Thanks


 I do feel like i noticed some improvements from tb500 and bpc 157. Especially in terms of flexibility.

But it has not been a miracle cure, faaar from it.

From my research I think investing in ghrp/ghrh like ipamorelin and mod grf for 3-6 months seems to be the best.

I also got crazy improvements from shockwave.

You can also look into PRP (platelet rich plasma) injection. Heard very good things about it for chronic tendon issues


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Also keep in mind people are praising bpc as a tendon healer. In my case its both tendon and fore/underarm overuse injury. Not sure how good it is for muscle healing.

That being said 3-4 vials are not that expensive so worth a shot


----------



## Madlithuanian (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks Danny

y, I've heard about prp, but some say it's not really helping some say opposite.. Might work might not, and I believe it's pretty pricey, Isn't it ?

Mine should be ligaments, that's why I'm so into bpc, but looks like it's nearly impossible to get legit thing, it's just so sick nowadays to get quality stuff.. Where did u get yours ?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Madlithuanian said:


> Thanks Danny
> 
> y, I've heard about prp, but some say it's not really helping some say opposite.. Might work might not, and I believe it's pretty pricey, Isn't it ?
> 
> Mine should be ligaments, that's why I'm so into bpc, but looks like it's nearly impossible to get legit thing, it's just so sick nowadays to get quality stuff.. Where did u get yours ?


 I read some pretty promising studies comparing PRP to cortisone injections. But yea PRP does seem to still be experimental. Shockwave is safer and cheaper.

I got mine off uk-peptides.com


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I actually feel that it's worth mentioning, already a few days into shooting bpc and tb 500 i noticed a huge increase in flexibility in my entire body. I have minor back and shoulder injuries, and they vastly improved. I think especially due to the muscles loosening up. I have done light training, heat therapy and stretching for over a year, but the flexibility from the peptides is unreal.

Since the effect came on already after two days, I attribute it to bpc, as tb 500 takes a while to build up.

Take it for what you will


----------



## Madlithuanian (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh, I thought you already shooting it for some time, so actually u just started right ?

i think I'll give it a shot after new year ?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Madlithuanian said:


> Oh, I thought you already shooting it for some time, so actually u just started right ?
> 
> i think I'll give it a shot after new year ?


 Been doing it for a couple months but noticed increased flexibilty and endurance/stamina within days.

Good luck


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I have been injecting bpc right above my elbow (between my elbow and shoulder daily for a month with no problems (tennis elbow and forearm muscle overuse injury).
> 
> Yesterday I manned up and pinned 250 mcg subq in the forearm muscle area for the first time. After that i got piching mild needle like pain/discomfort in my elbow tendon every 20 minute. Still persisting today, but milder than yesterday.
> 
> Not sure what to make of it? Should I be worried? Avoid pinning there again or? I did read of a few rare cases where bpc made it worse before making it better, but it still made me kinda paranoid.


 have you hit a nerve?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> have you hit a nerve?


 Maybe. I pinned the same area 15 times afterwards and no problem. I think it was muscular/tendon related


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

@Dannyb0yb how's your elbow tendon now?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

mikephilip said:


> @Dannyb0yb how's your elbow tendon now?


 Hard to say as i never had any pain or the likes to begin with in my tendons. I just know they'er still injured. However, my grip strenght when doing slow and heavy con/excentric arm exercises have never been better. All my injured muscles around my body also feels way better.

Hard to say if hgh or bpc is to thank though. Propably both?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I also reflected on pscarbs suggestion about not training, and decided to cut all exercises with 5kg+ weights. Only doing 2,5kg weight exercises and body exercises on the mat. My arms seem better cause of it


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

did you consult with doc?


----------

